# ?  ?  ?

## Yonshi

*1.*            ,             .    . *2.*        ,  , ,    .  ,  , , .      ,     ,     .    , .  *3.*      ,      ,     .  ,     10   .       . *4.*             ,    .       -    .    ,    . *5.*     ,  ,     (         ,     ),     ( )      .          ,   6   ,   .           10 ,     ,      . *6.*          (    ),       .     . *7.*      ,  .      ,     ()      .    :  ,  ,       !     .  *8.*        ,       ,   ,  .         . :   10       .          .        ,      . *9.*       ,             .        (,   ,    ,             ). 
,               ( ),     ,      :            .          .        . *    .*               ,    .    *:*      (  )    .       . ,    ,          , ,  ,    .                (          ).      ,    ,  55 000 . 
:   http://spravzhno.org.ua/

----------


## RAMM

> ,   6   ,   .           10 ,     ,      .

  ..   10        ?
     ,      ,    ?

----------


## Antalia

> ,

    

> 

  ,     ,   !

----------


## serg1975

.    .   ,    .     -    .    10   (     -   )    .

----------


## RAMM

> 

  ,      ,  .      . ,       . )

----------


## kobieta

> ,      ,  .      . ,       . )

    ,   :
 (       )  ,          ...      (    , ...  ,      ...),       ,          -.

----------


## RAMM

*kobieta*,      ,         ,   .

----------


## Yonshi

*RAMM*,   ,       ,  ,  ,   ,   .     :  ,       .   

> ,     ,   !

       . .    .     )   *kobieta*,      .       :      (  ,  ,   ).     ,      .

----------


## serg1975

-  ))))

----------


## admin

*serg1975*,  .       .
      ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,  )

   ,    .     ))
       ,     ,          ,    .
  ,    :  

> .

      ,       ))

----------


## Karen

> ,  )

     ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> !

  ...!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## 23q

...

----------


## GVL224

> ...

            " "...

----------


## Merry Corpse

,        .    ,    ,   .     ,  ,     ,         . 
    ,  ,   .    ,       .

----------


## 23q

*Merry Corpse*,        300       60

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 300       60

       ))

----------


## 23q

> )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nW9z0TxfHX8

   )

----------

- ,       ,      .
     .   -  . .  http://vredy.site/index.php?app=ccs&...id=2&record=50

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - ,       ,      .
>      .   -  . .  http://vredy.site/index.php?app=ccs&...id=2&record=50

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Merry Corpse

> )

   ?  .    .   

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHn2ATfgEU0  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFmnuu7_eYE

           .

----------


## 23q

,

----------


## Villarich

.               .              (,, )      ,      ( , , )       ,     ...       ,           ...          ,      ...   ...

----------


## malina07070707

,    .   ,    .

----------


## Karen

.. .... 
   http://news.bigmir.net/world/1074782...h--Zaharovoj-?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## 23q

!      !   "  ",      ? _  !

----------


## Eww

?            .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*  -*

----------


## GVL224

> *  -*

  , .
      ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## NickSemch



----------


## Karen

> https://hotels24.ua/-/

----------


## Merry Corpse

> https://hotels24.ua/-/

----------

